# Ikonta 35 522/24



## SnappingShark (Jul 31, 2014)

Any ideas how much this be worth now? This website is a little outdated - so I don't know if it's hovering same price, lower or even higher.

Zeiss Ikon: Ikonta 35 (522/24) Price Guide: estimate a camera value

I have one just sitting around doing nothing. Figure I might be able to get a quick buck or two.
Good condition - confirmed it works - with leather case/strap.


----------



## ristretto (Jul 31, 2014)

Not familiar with this model specifically. Does yours have the Xenar lens? Maybe USD$40-60 ono, depending on overall condition and auction interest. Check ebay Sold Listings.


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 31, 2014)

Checked sold listings for "US Only", top recent price around $40.00.  

Phil


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 31, 2014)

wow, better sold as parts lol - oh well, I'll hang onto it and give it to the kids one day


----------



## ristretto (Jul 31, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> wow, better sold as parts lol - oh well, I'll hang onto it and give it to the kids one day



You could run some cheap film through it. Schneider lens. Tessar or Tessar-like type IIRC. F8 and be there/here/somewhere


----------

